# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  24 Stunden Downhill Rennen - 1 Platz im 4er Team

## bikenimalmtal

Hallo zusammen!

1 bereits gemeldeter Starter unseres 4er Teams für das 24 Stunden Downhill Rennen hat leider abgesagt und deshalb suchen wir noch einen motivierten Starter für das 24 Stunden Rennen am Semmering. 

Bitte bei Interesse einfach melden unter christophhauzenberger a-t gmx dot at melden. 

BG0

----------

